# My new Masterbuilt cinnamon red smoker!



## fairygirl69

My husband just won a nomination to be husband of the year!  He bought me a cinnamon red Masterbuilt smoker from QVC-with accessories!  Then he left the delivery box for me to find in the living room when I came home. I'm having a very hard time waiting until we can open it together on the weekend. Self control. Must have self control.


----------



## GotGarlic

Congrats! He sounds like a sweetheart. However... If he bought it for you, we why can't you open it?


----------



## fairygirl69

Lol. I'm being polite I guess. Really though, a brand new cinnamon red smoker is no time for manners is it?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nice to see the wife do the smoking.  Around here, its my job.
Congratulations on your new present.
Hope you live in a warm climate so you can use it.


----------



## Kayelle

Is this it FG? After watching the video, I want one too! I loved when they said "even your husband can to it". 

Masterbuilt 30 4 Rack Electric Smoker w/Cover, Recipes & Accessories — QVC.com


----------



## fairygirl69

It sure is!  Even MY husband wants to try smoking now and he's always said that he prefers I do both the inside and outside cooking. He says he hasn't the patience.


----------



## Kayelle

If hubby wants you to do all the cooking, he does the clean up, right?


----------



## fairygirl69

I wish lol


----------



## GotGarlic

fairygirl69 said:


> I wish lol



Girl, that man needs some training


----------



## Roll_Bones

Kayelle said:


> If hubby wants you to do all the cooking, he does the clean up, right?



I agree.  But it is far to often the wife does both, along with running a household all by herself.
I know this to be true as I am a man and know plenty other men who feel anything needed to be done inside is woman's work and anything outside is mans work.
I knew a guy once that if he caught his wife on the riding mower, he would chastise her and tell her to get back in the house.  That there were many other thing she should be doing.



fairygirl69 said:


> I wish lol



Wishing gets you no where.



GotGarlic said:


> Girl, that man needs some training



Or maybe she should just clam up if you get the picture and quit cooking and cleaning until he wakes up and realizes its not a one way street.  It takes two people working together to make it work.

MY SIL is being treated like a POS.  She is always crying as her husband is always causing her grief.
She has worked in high paying jobs and took care of him financially for over 20 years.  He sits/lays down at home all day long and is on disability.
He has never in his life pushed a vacuum or attempted to make a meal even for himself.  He has been coddled and taken care of with luxurious vacations at least twice per year.
He ruins those vacations for his wife, my SIL.  He is jealous and very mean.

Now she is sick. Very sick and cannot work.  He is on her case about no money coming in.  He is used to living in luxury.  I think she made about $5000 a week in her last job and has made 6 figures for as long as I can remember.
He is treating her worse now than ever.

She looks like hell.  You can tell shes been crying every time I see her.
I told her to quit doing his laundry, quit cooking his meals and quit doing the housework.  This will eventually force him out. (he always says he's leaving but never does)  packs up and everything.
If she would grow some balls, he could be out of her life.  I guess she likes being treated like this.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> Wishing gets you no where.
> 
> Or maybe she should just clam up if you get the picture and quit cooking and cleaning until he wakes up and realizes its not a one way street.  It takes two people working together to make it work.



Training comes in many forms.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> If she would grow some balls, he could be out of her life.  I guess she likes being treated like this.



No one likes being abused. Some people suffer from low self-esteem and/or depression and think they deserve that kind of treatment. You might suggest that she talk to her doctor about how she's been feeling.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Training comes in many forms.



Its way past training.  Its action time as nothing is going to change. Every now and again, when it seems he will be taking care of himself, he makes a miraculous recovery and actually starts being nice.
No help, mind you, just being normal.  Its like she hit the lottery until a few weeks a month and the same thing starts all over again.



GotGarlic said:


> No one likes being abused. Some people suffer from low self-esteem and/or depression and think they deserve that kind of treatment. You might suggest that she talk to her doctor about how she's been feeling.



You hit the nail with that one GG.
Most definitely a self esteem issue and mostly a financial one.  She is way over weight, no more job, and jerk for a husband.  
They have a bigggggg house worth lots of money and he has told her he is going nowhere and there is nothing she can do.  He has indicated he will hurt himself and possibly her should it come to him being forced into something he does not like.
He has not contributed one cent to the household accept for the measly SS income he receives.  Its very small as he has worked sparsely over the years they have been married.
HIS doctors have warned her to run, not walk.  He see's several mental health professionals and they have both been counseled. 
It is the unknown and the financial burden that keeps her there.  Along with his coddling parents that say hes to sick and to "let it go".

Sorry about the rant.  I needed to vent a little.
I am also sorry about the derail mods.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry, RB. It's really difficult to watch someone you care about in a situation like that.


----------

